# Can I move out of state?



## MollyMcBudda (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be filing for separation in the next few months. I am considering leaving the area. 
What happens if I leave for another state to follow a job?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

not sure if its the same but in tennessee, you have to file in the county you resided in as a couple.


----------



## MollyMcBudda (Jan 31, 2012)

I can file in the county that we lived in together, but does that stop me from moving??
Thanks!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont think it would matter as long as you have an attorney that is licensed in that county. im sure it would be more expensive and you may have to travel back and forth some.
i live in tennessee and my exw lives in alabama. she just had an attorney here. she did have to come back here a few times.


----------



## MollyMcBudda (Jan 31, 2012)

Ugh! I really would like to avoid having ANY attorney. Is there a way to do that? 
LOL, thanks for answering ALL my questions!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if you 2 can agree on EVERYTHING you can do an uncontested divorce and just file the paper work with the courts yourself.
if there is one thing you disagree on, i believe it will not go through and you may need attorneys to hash that out.
again, this is in tennessee, you have to check the laws in your state.


----------



## NPDfaceplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Most county websites have the basic information, requirements & forms you may need; depending on your circumstances. 

There may be other jurisdictional requirements but I'm pretty sure it is handled just like any other lawsuit; the petitioner/plaintiff files in the county where the respondent/defendant resides. 

Many legal documents can be notarized out-of-state and forwarded but someone (an attorney or other representative) may need to deliver them to the courthouse in person or mail them directly to the clerk; again - check your county website and/or call your county clerk.

Not sure if there are minor children in your situation but in my state a primary custodial parent can't move outside a certain number of miles from the other parent. They must prove it is within the best interests of the child and a job transfer may not be sufficient. I believe there was a physician with primary custody that had a better job offer in a neighboring state and the other parent objected. The court ruled it would be in the best interests of the children to transfer primary custody to the other parent so the children would not have to move from their home state. 

My response is in no way meant to be taken as professional advice of any kind whatsoever.. Just food for thought and a little common sense/real world experience...


----------

